# GMC 2018 2500 SLE 6.0 plow prep package question.



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

im looking at a truck but it doesn’t have a plow prep package. The sales guy said it has the Z71 package and heavy towing packages. And that gives it the plow prep package with the heavy duty axles, bigger alternator, and skid plates. Is this really true or just sales guy BS?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

These are what you get with each RPO code from GM site

Z71 - Suspension Package, Off-Road, requires 4WD models, includes Z71 chrome front fender emblems, twin tube Rancho brand shocks, (JHD) Hill Descent Control, (NZZ) underbody shield and Off-Road Driver Information Center graphics

NZZ Underbody Shield, frame-mounted shields, includes front underbody shield starting behind front bumper and running to first cross-member, protecting front underbody, oil pan, differential case and transfer case
Base truck - Included with (VYU) Snow Plow Prep Package. 
SLE - Included with (Z71) Off-Road Suspension Package or (VYU) Snow Plow Prep Package. 
SLT - Included with (Z71) Off-Road Suspension Package, (GAT) All Terrain HD Package or (VYU) Snow Plow Prep Package.


VYU Snow Plow Prep Package, includes power feed for backup and roof emergency light, (KW5) 220-amp alternator with gas or diesel engine, forward lamp wiring harness, (TRW) provision for cab roof mounted lamp/beacon, (NZZ) underbody shields and Heavy-Duty front-springs
Base - Only available on 4WD models. Upgradeable to (KHB) dual, 150 amps and 220 amps each alternators with (L5P) Duramax 6.6L Turbo Diesel V8 engine. 
SLE - Only available on 4WD models. Not available with (UG1) Universal Home Remote. Upgradeable to (KHB) dual, 150 amps and 220 amps each alternators with (L5P) Duramax 6.6L Turbo Diesel V8 engine. 
SLT - Only available on 4WD models. Not available with (CF5) power sunroof. When (VYU) is ordered, (UG1) Universal Home Remote is deleted. Upgradeable to (KHB) dual, 150 amps and 220 amps each alternators with (L5P) Duramax 6.6L Turbo Diesel V8 engine.

On the trucks that I have looked at, I can tell you that they are not the same. You get one or the other from what I have seen.

Z71 Has a lighter front GAWR up front than a plow prep truck. 
Plow prep you cannot get a sunroof
Plow prep also deletes the built in garage door openers
Either of them do give you the skid plates though


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a 2018 Chevy Z71 Diesel and it also has plow prep package. At least that is what the sticker says.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Find one with plow prep. Higher front GAWR, heavier t-bars, 220 alternator, wiring for a roof beacon.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Service bulletin on how to make a non plow prep into a plow prep.

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2014/SB-10072564-0335.pdf


----------

